# March Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open! Choose all your favorites then vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted-All great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are rolling in, choose your favorites and vote soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for something to do...why not come and vote for your favorite pics in this month's contest!


----------



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> *It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
> in this month's photo contest, “I Didn't Do It”.
> It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like.
> First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> ...


Does anyone know know how I can enter an " it wasn't me"photo in please? I don't have the first clue how to navigate this site. I'm knew.xthanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Samson#1 said:


> Does anyone know know how I can enter an " it wasn't me"photo in please? I don't have the first clue how to navigate this site. I'm knew.xthanks



The deadline to enter a photo in the March Contest was Sunday 3/22/2020.

This is the Voting poll-cast your votes for your favorites.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Samson#1 said:


> Does anyone know know how I can enter an " it wasn't me"photo in please? I don't have the first clue how to navigate this site. I'm knew.xthanks


Let me welcome you to the forum. Here is the answer that I posted in your thread with the pic of your cute dog. 
If the contest was still open then you would simply open the thread and post your picture into it. Right now members are voting for their favorite I Didn't Do It photo. The winner will choose the theme for April so keep your eyes open for that thread and please be sure to vote for your favs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll will close on Sunday, 3/29.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only 1 day left to cast your vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to LynnC for having the winning photo this month!


----------

